# Stedman and Bonnie meet :)



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Beautiful and impressive furkids! It is so nice you got to meet one another. I have been lucky enough to meet a few folks from this forum and am so glad I did.

Bonnie is doing so well. You must be very proud!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Congratulations to you both! Very pretty parti! Good luck to you as you work toward your Gr. Ch._


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

Beautiful pictures!


----------



## Randi6567 (May 22, 2011)

Awww look at my stedman they look so cute together awww great pics I didn't think they would turn out so good as much as stedman was moving  and yes I need some parti competition in ca I'm hoping I'll get some soon  regardless I'm having a great time showing so if it takes longer o well I'll keep having fun with it


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

What shining stars our forum poodles are!! Just terrific to see the pictures and get to share in the fun. Congratulations to beautiful Bonnie and handsome Stedman, you two do poodles proud!roud:


----------

